# random knock - '11 SR



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

Just a little background info and a few problems, I'll try n keep it as short as possible:

I went to the local Nissan dealer (Ira) and ended up making an impulse move and signing papers for a '11 Sentra 2.0S (3 miles) with just the basics but with the "rare" Espresso Black paint. 
Problem 1: Three days later I finally drove it off the lot. Not even a 1/4 mile down the road I make my first turn and it starts to make this horrendous scrape/grinding, so I brought it right back. A tech took it for a drive, and pretty much pretended he didn't hear anything. Big red flag, I told them I wanted my money back. So then they decide to put it on the lift, couldn't figure out what it could be (tech said maybe something with the steering, but then told me that Nissan, the company not the dealer, "would be mad if they fixed something that they weren't positive that's what is causing the issue"). Obviously I'm pretty pissed off at this point, I just wanted my money back and they were getting all nervous. So then they said that would get me a new car. The closest Espresso Black Sentra was in NY(about 360 miles), so the manager came out and told me that they would give me the '11 SR Special Edition (w. the nav, sunroof, bluetooth) that I first looked at, but for the price of the 2.0S. I call it a little hush hush deal, but I'm not gonna complain I was happy. It now has about 2,900 miles and I haven't had any problems besides the cd player randomly skipping (even with a brand new cd). Now I'm starting to notice a random knocking/light tap?, and it's getting worse with the cold. It'll happens within the first 2 or 3 minutes of driving. usually right after the doors lock. I'll hear it again after I make my first left turn. It sounds like a rock would be hitting the under carriage. I have yet to beat on it and I barely drive it to begin with so I'm pretty lost as to what the issue is. I read a post on here about something with the ABS charging or some diagnostics something? Does anyone have the same issue or even have a clue what I'm talking about? I set on not going back to the dealer unless I absolutely have to, that's way too much BS for me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure about the noise, but I would suggest you try another dealer if there's one not too far out of the way. Not all dealerships are bad; I would suggest you contact your Nissan Customer Service Hotline and see if they can recommend one for you (1-800-NISSAN-1) and let them know about your dissatisfaction with your previous Nissan dealer.


----------

